# Whizzer H Head



## mason_man (Nov 1, 2015)

Creating a Whizzer monster head. Just incase some of you's guys wanna smooth out your H &J's. 
Here's what you do.

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Nov 2, 2015)

That's nice work Ray. Maybe I should test it?


----------



## mason_man (Nov 2, 2015)

racie35 said:


> That's nice work Ray. Maybe I should test it?




Working on yours, removing some of the peninsula  (Green Bay ),it'll have a good cross over flow. Better starts, smoother. 

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok Ray!


----------

